# 'Lardet' Pocket Watch



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all!

New to the watch forum so please be gentle with me!

I found a small pocket watch with the name 'Lardet' on the face'

swiss made and the swiss cross on the movement,with also an engraved Leaf--Firn?

the serial number is 11585.

I can only find one other watch with this maker on ebay.

if any one has some info about 'Lardet' Good maker? Prolific? Quality etc.

This would be a great help.

Got on car-boot for Â£2.

Many thanks

Dave.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Dave

A quick google finds this question all over t'internet.

Charles Lardet was a watchmaker working in Fleurier, Switzerland around 1900.

As to value, it will depend on the condition of the dial and movement and what the case is made from.

Have you got any pics?

Chris


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Chris.

Just found Charles Lardet on google,must of been daydreaming.

I'll try to put pic of watch on soon.

Dial brilliant,18k gold case a bit battered.

I will endeavor to find some watches to compare with.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well it sounds as if you've found something special Dave.

I would certainly invest a little time and money in getting it appraised by a specialist.

The 18K Lardet examples I've found on the 'net are selling for Â£2000 ++

Some boot find :yes:

Chris


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

I Hope you are right,

I will inquire about an appraisal,tomorrow.

The Car boot is on tomorrow and Thursday,will take even longer looking round.

I will let you know the outcome of the appraisal.

Many thanks again.

Dave.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Charles Edward Lardet

made movements, cases, dials (as parts) and small watches.

Worked in Fleurier/CH around 1889/1890

Should have exported watches to the osman countries (turkey or other countries with arabic language), becaus some of his registered trademarks are in arabic letters.

Andreas


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Many Thanks!

Andreas.

Very helpful.

Dave.


----------

